# Nano tank lighting question.



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I am sort of new to planted tank hobby.
I am carefully planning a 5 gallon standard tank. I am going to inject Co2, so tank will be high tech.
So far I have one T5HO (17W) light with reflector 6400K. 
I have read online on multiple forums that nano tanks need more light than 15g+ tanks. 
My question is: Will I need one more t5ho light, or will the 17W provide enough light to my tank? Thanks!


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

What plants are you planning to keep? I'd say the 17 watt would be plenty of light for most plants in a 5 gallon as long as it is the right spectrum. I personally use two 13 watts cfl for my 8 gallon fluval ebi, and it is deeper than conventional tanks...I can grow ar mini, carpet of staurogyne repens no problem.


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the input.
I also am using two 13W CP's for my Ebi and am getting great results!


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

It depends on what kind of plants you want to have. Staurogyne repens is low light plant and it can grow without co2 as my fluval spec 2.9 stock led works just fine. (It will be very very slow.)

If you want something like dwarf hair grass or dwarf baby tear you may need better light. (with co2.)

LED is different to T5HO, I believe with T5HO there is walt per gallon for certain plants and each plant is different.

I use LED (Fluval Nano Aqualife & Plant Performance LED Lamp) for my Do!Aqua 45p and dwarf baby tear grows well in my tank.


----------

